# Qing for the cure 2009



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 16, 2009)

In Memory of Justin Harris

WHERE: Hugh K Cassell Elementary School

WHEN: January 24, 2009

TIME: 4:00 --- 7:00 p.m.







ADULT MEAL: (ages 10 & up) $10.00

Pulled pork and chicken thigh, green beans, cole slaw, roll, cookie and drink.

KIDS MEAL: (ages 9 & under)$5.00

Hot dog, pulled pork or chicken thigh, green beans, cole slaw, roll, cookie and drink.



Live Auction starts at 6:00 p.m. auctioneer will be Scott Masincup.


Please come and join us to have dinner, hear bluegrass music and for a live auction. The proceeds for this auction will go to Courtney Ott's family of Fishersville, University of Virginia Children's Hospital and for other local families that are battling childhood cancers. If you would like to donate to the auction or have questions please call or email.


Bubba's BBQ Catering

Owners Mark & Christine Harris

540-241-2673 or

email redhead4mark@ yahoo.com


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll be there. Anyone else?


----------



## CookwareFreak (Jan 18, 2009)

We would love to join you this year...but we are leaving for Denver on Monday for two weeks.


----------

